# Am New To This Forum



## constanttime (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

 My name is Victor am new into writing I reside in Nigeria and am most grateful to be part of this family. I joined this forum to learn the skills of a good writer an hopefully I know I will become one some day.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello Victor, welcome to the forum, take a good look around.


----------



## Nickie (Jan 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, Victor.


----------



## tepelus (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## DanSki (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello, Keep writing and reading everyday and you'll be where you want to be soon enough.


----------



## Raptor980 (Jan 17, 2013)

Welcome Victor! :congratulatory:


----------



## Trilby (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Victor, welcome on board.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Victor, welcome to the site.


----------



## ktee (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Victor,

Welcome 

It's wonderful to have people here from so many different countries. 

I hope you enjoy your time here and get to grow as a writer.


----------

